# Egyptian tortoises for sale?



## Mr. turtle

Anyone know where i can get an egyptian tortoise cheaper than like $400? A hatchling. I hear they are good torts. I might either get one of these, a golden greek, leopard, or a cherry head red foot tortoise.


----------



## zovick

The least costly Egyptian Tortoise babies I have seen recently were $500-$700 each for well established babies a couple of months old or so. I rather doubt you will find a healthy one for under $500.

Not knowing your level of experience, I would say that you might possibly be better off with a Red Foot or a Golden Greek because they are less costly and also Egyptian Tortoises have some rather difficult requirements, especially if you are not already an experienced tortoise keeper.


----------



## PA2019

I found the following website that is listing Kleinmann hatchlings for $240.92

http://www.tortoisefarmshop.com/tortoise-for-sale.html

However I am unable to find much information about the company, or the owner, Miranda Scott. Perhaps those with experience with the Tortoise Farm can chime in.


----------



## Neal

PA2019 said:


> I found the following website that is listing Kleinmann hatchlings for $240.92
> 
> 
> However I am unable to find much information about the company, or the owner, Miranda Scott. Perhaps those with experience with the ********* can chime in.



That is a scammer's website. All pictures and content are stolen from other websites. It looks like the pics and content are mostly from Tortoise Town, but also from Tortoise Supply.

A moderator might consider deleting the link to protect unknowing persons.


----------



## PA2019

Neal said:


> That is a scammer's website. All pictures and content are stolen from other websites. It looks like the pics and content are mostly from Tortoise Town, but also from Tortoise Supply.
> 
> A moderator might consider deleting the link to protect unknowing persons.



Thank you for the clarification Neal


----------

